# Its been a while but heres some pics of Lola



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

HI folks
Sorry I havent been on for a while. I thought I would show you some recent pics of the baby of our family (some with her big Sisters and some without) 
I can't get over the fact that she will be nine months tomorrow! She is such a little sweetheart although she can yap for England  and she loves her Sisters...they all get on so well its just so lovely. I love them all soooo much

Lolly with her Big Sisters Muppet the doodlephant and Fudgie the mini goldendoodle




















The Jubilee day


















Lolly catching up on some training. lol











Little Lolly in her Bandana










The girls causing havoc on the beach










Lola with a couple of her cockapoo mates










I have had models done of all my babies (Gemma the little black Poodle is now at Rainbow Bridge as from May last year , not a day passes that I stop missing her)  So these are so very precious to me and its nice to see them all together










A photographer took this of Lolly at a dog show the other week, it really shows her colouring


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Brilliant pics, makes me think of poo 3(!) Would have to move house first. Love the one of Lola catching up on her reading.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

They are all lovely. Great pics. I think if we had a Muppet we'd definitely have to move house, lol!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pics. She is very cool with her bandana!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies.
Sue you know that three is the new two don't you? GO FOR IT!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Lola is beautiful, eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new baby.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Gemma I can see why you treasure your picture. You've got a smashing pack xxx.


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awww Karen when are you getting your new baby...I bet you cannot wait

Karen Gemma broke my heart when she died in my arms. It was last year in May. I cried for months and months. She was my best friend and my 'first born' as I havent any human children I was inconsolable then ... one morning eight months on from when Gems went to the bridge I woke up, walked down the stairs and my Hubby was holding this little red pup......Lola was a surprise for me and she has helped me through the grief, she is my little angel a real Godsend.
You never stop missing your Bridge Babies though do you...it still hurts without her

Can you believe she hung on till her 13th Birthday,,,,,these pics were taken exactly a week before she went to the bridge


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah what a lovely hubby you have to give you a surprise of a gorgeous red pup.The photos of all your dogs are lovely and Lola has grown so much and kept her lovely rich colouring

Val


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg she is beautiful,they all are!! she is the double of one of my american cockers bow although not directly from jandaz her parents are as she is an f2 xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know I keep saying it but I do love Lola's white chin....so cute! Gemma was adorable too and I can understand how upset you must have been but can also understand how much Lola must have helped you through it....what a poppet! x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Gem was a sweetie,lola is a very lucky little poo to have you. Yes we are looking forward to getting our little red girl from janice. we pick her up bank hol mon.


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Sorry Folks I got a bit emotional last night...I always do when I look at the 'old' pics! All your furbies are gorgeous too...arent cockerpoos just adorable x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awwww, your family is gorgeous!!! Lola is a little sweetheart. Her colour is amazing in that last picture.

Don't be sorry, it was lovely to see your pictures of Gemma. I think having the models made was a really nice idea too!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Your family are just beautiful x

Where did you get the models made? They're fab!


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi love the pics of Lola.. My Lola is just like her, maybe a little smaller. I have noticed that her head is starting to lighten. She used to have a big white blob on it and that is going a honey colour. She is so lovely and has the sweetest nature. I would post some pictures if I knew how!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gemma was lovely.. Sorry for your loss. Enjoy your new Lola. Lola's are great!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Soosee said:


> Hi love the pics of Lola.. My Lola is just like her, maybe a little smaller. I have noticed that her head is starting to lighten. She used to have a big white blob on it and that is going a honey colour. She is so lovely and has the sweetest nature. I would post some pictures if I knew how!


thanks everybody
Ooooh I would love to meet Lolas sister Lola!!!lol
Dexters Mum Here is where I got the figures from. A lot of my friends have had there doggies done too they are so precious. Here is the link

http://www.poochweasel.com/

Sam is on facebook too. she only charges £15 each for fimo figures or £25 for two a real bargain and they make lovely presents x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Lolasmummy said:


> thanks everybody
> Ooooh I would love to meet Lolas sister Lola!!!lol
> Dexters Mum Here is where I got the figures from. A lot of my friends have had there doggies done too they are so precious. Here is the link
> 
> ...


Thanks! I would definitely like my two done


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Ooooh I can't wait to see your gorgeous babies done. Theres a six week waiting List as Sam has been very busy. She does people as well!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely pics of your dogs Julie, so sorry for the loss of Gemma. I think the models are great.

Sue xx


----------

